# Orchid Inn order



## Tony (May 20, 2020)

I took advantage of the new website and discounts to grab a bunch of stonei, platyphyllum, supardii, PEoY, Wössner Black Wings, and WBW × stonei. They were perfectly packed, only one cracked leaf out of 39 plants in the box. I was planning to have my new greenhouse up before they got here, but the weather had other plans so they're going to have to make do with 4' of bench space for the moment lol


----------



## orchid527 (May 20, 2020)

I'm envious. They look like they are in really good shape. Mike


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2020)

They're are beautifully grown. Quite a few have new fans started so hopefully some spikes next year.


----------



## Djthomp28 (May 20, 2020)

Wow, thanks for sharing. I am thinking about making an order but I really need to figure out where I would put them if I did. A greenhouse would be perfect... sigh


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 20, 2020)

I was tempted but the shipping cost is a bit high. Anyone want to do do a group order in the DC area?


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2020)

The shipping cost is not bad at all considering that it covers two day fedex and the best packing I've ever seen. It took me well over an hour to unpack them all, whoever does the packing must have spent even longer prepping them.


----------



## silence882 (May 20, 2020)

I just bought four plants from Sam for $290 (I splurged on a BS malipoense ). The plants arrived quickly and in great shape. The 10% discount covered the $26 shipping, which I think was just right for 2-day FedEx.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 21, 2020)

For sure, you must have spent a fortune. Very nice set of plants. Did he throw an extra one in? I'm quite envious of you.


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2020)

No extras, but I wasn't expecting any with a discount rate of 35%. I didn't spend much when you average it out to cost per plant lol


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 22, 2020)

I forgot about that extra 10% off. Silly me.


----------



## PeteM (May 23, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> I was tempted but the shipping cost is a bit high. Anyone want to do do a group order in the DC area?


Sorry I just got a kovachii delivered Friday. But I would go in on some Cattleyas if you are still planning on ordering. Probably the largest kovachii I’ve ever received for this price point and I ordered the smaller NBS. It came with two new growth, new roots.. great shape.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 23, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Sorry I just got a kovachii delivered Friday. But I would go in on some Cattleyas if you are still planning on ordering. Probably the largest kovachii I’ve ever received for this price point and I ordered the smaller NBS. It came with two new growth, new roots.. great shape.



im interested in 1 maybe 2 plants. Anyone else around DC? I’m in no rush Pete if my plants sent to you. You can bring the plants to me later; bring the family to the our pool and we can go to Orchids For You 15 minutes from my house


----------



## Justin (May 23, 2020)

Gorgeous plants. I am thinking of getting a flask.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 23, 2020)

Which one Justin?


----------



## Justin (May 24, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Which one Justin?



Hi Bob--Probably going to grab another roth flask. I got one of the flasks from his other GM sib cross last fall when he was out here but can always use more 

My seedlings from 2007-2010 flasks are blooming or on second/third blooming. A bunch are still coming up, but always good to keep the pipeline flowing.

In my indoor, non-greenhouse conditions I find that roth seedlings take at least 10 years to bloom from flask, and then they don't really show their true form or add flower count until at least the second blooming.

Still have not found that FCC clone from seed but maybe someday


----------



## tnyr5 (May 25, 2020)

You guys think 40 dollars fedex 2 day shipping for 10 plants is expensive? Seriously? The joculator angel for my reef tank cost 150 dollars to ship.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2020)

There's always room for more orchids! Nice Plants. Linus, is NYC in the DC area!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 29, 2020)

NYEric said:


> There's always room for more orchids! Nice Plants. Linus, is NYC in the DC area!



If your coming to visit woodstream sure you can join the group order


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2020)

I wanted to go within 2 weeks but we are moving our office June 30 so I'm too busy. I will be there after that. Let me look at Sam's catalog and see if there are a few things I need!!!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 28, 2020)

Sam is running another 10% sale for those who missed the first one or _need_ more


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2020)

Bad photo of good plants. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 30, 2020)

Come on Eric, give it up. Which ones did you buy?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2020)

haynaldianum album, barbigerum album, Phil album, an album Brachy hybrid...


----------



## Sherry H (Aug 4, 2020)

Love their plants and professional service!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Love their plants and professional service!


When they went to large shows the amount of good plants was almost overwhelming. Hopefully AOS shows will return soon.


----------

